# Additions to the shooting range.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I got some new drums and some sort of tank/pit for catch boxes. Two are stacked and set up for long range shots. ( 25 to 30m primarily but as much as approx. 40m) My main box remains at 10m. Another at about 21m and another at 14m. A smaller drum is at 15m beside the stacked set. Also a plastic(HDPE) sump pit or something. I don't know what I'm going to do with it yet. Here are some pics. Anyone have suggestions or ideas for set ups and locations? I really want to add a Spanish knock down target set up also.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like a real fine slingshot parkour you just need a sign on the street " slingshot parkour club " 
You are set for a next tournament  that's really great to have such a big garden 
Cheers


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Beanflip, that's IS a full on range! I could see a few of us in a stack "clearing" your yard with our SS! "Clear left" 
Super fun!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Now that is a shoosting playground right there!

I could set up a couple more catches, but I still enjoy chasing loose cans more than anything...and my lazy *** hardly ever bothers to even collect the ammo out of my current catch. Rusty balls man..... :sorry: and it's all my own fault.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks great bean


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good .


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> Now that is a shoosting playground right there!
> 
> I could set up a couple more catches, but I still enjoy chasing loose cans more than anything...and my lazy *** hardly ever bothers to even collect the ammo out of my current catch. Rusty balls man..... :sorry: and it's all my own fault.


you gotta hate rusty balls but what can you do :naughty:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Noice! I'd like to add some range furniture too, but I fear the community would frown upon it 

That is a sweet set-up you've got there though...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great set up Beanflip!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Bean  I have the space for a range. I just never considered making one


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

What a great looking range. One stop shooting, no waiting.

As far as a knock down target setup, you have everything you need. If you want, I'll take some pics of how I set up for practice, and my beat up practice targets.

Man, I'm looking forward to the MWST!!

Todd


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I try not to let my balls get rusty by using them daily and keeping them clean and dry when not in use.

I try not to leave my balls laying out in the yard, too.

That's a great shooting setup, but the one on the other side of the alley might be mistaken for trash on the pick-up day!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a fun setup, Bean!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> What a great looking range. One stop shooting, no waiting.
> 
> As far as a knock down target setup, you have everything you need. If you want, I'll take some pics of how I set up for practice, and my beat up practice targets.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see your set up Todd. I want to make one but I haven't committed to buying the steel. I'm always looking to build from what I have on hand if I can.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That's it ... I am coming over.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> That's it ... I am coming over.


Great! That would be SO COOL!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > What a great looking range. One stop shooting, no waiting.
> ...


No need to go crazy buying a bunch of steel. 2 pieces of conduit strap and some magnets along with some sheet steel for the targets and you can use your catch box. I'll get some pics in a little bit and post them on this thread. Just remember, it's not the exact same as the ones at the tournament, but it will allow for practice and still catch the ammo, or at least most of it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Ok...here are the pics of what I use for practice:

The cross bars are just conduit holder that I have cut and bent to fit my catchbox. At the places that I want my targets, I drilled them out and fit 1/2" x 1/8" neo magnets and covered them with electrical tape to help protect them and also to make sure they stay in place. The magnets can be found on ebay or at Hobby Lobby....look for bottle cap magnets.

The targets are just sheet metal that I cut to the size of the tournament targets but I left a little bit to make a 'foot' so they would stand up. I used electrical tape instead of painting them. It seems to hold up very well and then used a white paint marker to make the spots on them.

For practice, the spacing is not all that important. Just try to make them far enough apart so that you don't hit one while shooting at a different one.



















































After looking at the pictures, I noticed that I didn't have the bottom targets in the right places. They should have been placed on the white tape.

I hope this helps. Any other questions, let me know and I'll do my best to answer them.

Todd


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Fantastic! Great shooting space you have there! Wish I could drive over and waste some targets with ya.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes! Everyone is welcome!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Bean, you need to be careful, when we all show up we'll be hungry, we'll need beer and a place to crash for the night! :naughty:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That is a serious range! I keep my single catch box stationary and have shooting "points" at various ranges and angles.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That is a serious shooting range. Now all you need is a silhouette course and you'll be set.


----------

